# Feeding Isopod cultures ?



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

I am new to culturing isos and have been culturing them for a couple months now. I have been feeding various fruits and veggies as food sources mainly zucchini, strawberry and mushrooms. My questions is do you leave the food in there indefinitely or take it out at a certain level of decomposition? I have been leaving it in there.

Thanks


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I feed mine fish flakes, bug burger and morning wood. The fish flakes disappear quickly, but the bug burger and morning wood I leave until it is completely gone. Usually takes a couple weeks.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been using dry foods like fish flakes or old tadpole bites weekly with a good soak of water on the food. There are never any leftovers after a week. Don't the veggies get smelly?


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

I feed mine cantaloupe rind, zucchini, potatoes, mushrooms, fish food and cuddle bone.
I do leave it all in to decompose, and thus far (about 18 months) no odor.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

No real smell to speak of other than an earthy one. I have got mold in there from time to time. I have to wonder if I should increase ventilation.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

RRRavelo said:


> I've been using dry foods like fish flakes or old tadpole bites weekly with a good soak of water on the food. There are never any leftovers after a week. Don't the veggies get smelly?


Isn't there a concern of grain mites using fish food? I have a lot of fish food I could use for my cultures but don't out of fear of mites. This happened to me with grindal worm cultures where I used both fish and dog food.


----------



## Aquarimax (Jun 25, 2015)

Once the isopods reach a certain density, they will tend to eat the food so fast that mold doesn't have a chance to grow. I feed lots of oak and maple leaves, aspen shavings, bits of old maple and oak wood, cuttlebone, various fruits and vegetables, and fish pellets.


Aquarimax


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I've had not issues with grain mites thus far. It's been about a year since I stared keeping them for my pumilio babies. I might try some leftovers now thu....


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

thedudeabides said:


> Isn't there a concern of grain mites using fish food? I have a lot of fish food I could use for my cultures but don't out of fear of mites. This happened to me with grindal worm cultures where I used both fish and dog food.


I don't know if there is a direct correlation, but I feed my isos a lot of fish flakes and my cultures are all infested with mites... I need to get me some DE or Mite Paper ASAP.


----------

